# Not sure what to play any more!



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 9, 2012)

Due to having to have to re-install steam all my games need re-downloading.

So I was looking at the list to see which ones I should hit up when I realised... I just don't know what to play.

Many steam sales have left me a little over stocked in games

http://steamcommunity.com/id/professorh/games?tab=all

I'm playing towns for now and I have portal 2 on download as i was playing that with a friend but beyond that I'm having difficulty choosing

talk about first world problem


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2012)

Mate, it doesn't matter that we've been friends for years, there's no way I'm trawling through a library of 349!!!!!! games to pick out which one you should be playing, I've got 20 and the envy will consume me.  This is the definition of what 'spoilt for choice' means


----------



## toggle (Nov 9, 2012)

i thought i was bad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2012)

to be honest  a lot of them are  pretty crap.   for a while  steam was doing  a lot of things for under £2   so i'd  get something  most days.  

not actually asking for suggestions [give the whole differing taste thing]  just pointing out the weird  situation


----------



## toggle (Nov 10, 2012)

that and the sale package deals.

81 in mine. i feel a bit better about that now


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2012)

I dunno, you have some good games on the few pages I looked through.

What I notice most is that of the games on those few pages, you've played most of them a bit but not really dedicated much time to any of them below the top 3 - unless you're playing offline and your playtime hasn't been logged on Steam, you haven't really given anything a really good go, you've just dabbled a bit, you're spreading yourself too thin.

If the time you've spent playing them as shown on that page is real, I'd suggest giving FO:NV another try, given the potential number of hours in that game you've barely dipped your toes in!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2012)

i got to the point in that where   i wasn't really  satisfied with  the  three end choices.   i had mainly  played  supporting the  NCR   but   i was  more interested in keeping the  place  neutral   and  the game was forcing my hand somewhat.   

as i play on god mode  i get through things a lot quicker


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 10, 2012)

Chess, scrabble and a cryptic crossword


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i got to the point in that where i wasn't really satisfied with the three end choices. i had mainly played supporting the NCR but i was more interested in keeping the place neutral and the game was forcing my hand somewhat.
> 
> as i play on god mode i get through things a lot quicker


 
No, there's no excuse for getting through FO:NV in 29 hours - you're doing it wrong! The most neutral option (in simplistic terms) is going with Yes-Man and doing his quests, that's the 4th option btw. But if you only played for that short time there's a shit load of side quests and exploration that you must have skipped over. tgm just makes you immortal, it doesn't magically cut out 60% of the game. Some of these games have a lot more to them than just steaming through the main quest, god mode or not.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2012)

It may have not been logging my game hours properly because i did really get through a large chunk of it and not just the main quest.

i might not have  fully groked the experience  but  i  felt i  had a good run at it.

also i was getting a little sick of the environment. it's why i went back and played DA:2. now that i did finish in under 25 hours. although that one annoyed me because i had some side quests i wanted to hand in but going to the area to hand them in triggered the end game


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It may have not been logging my game hours properly because i did really get through a large chunk of it and not just the main quest.
> 
> i might not have fully groked the experience but i felt i had a good run at it.
> 
> also i was getting a little sick of the environment. it's why i went back and played DA:2. now that i did finish in under 25 hours. although that one annoyed me because i had some side quests i wanted to hand in but going to the area to hand them in triggered the end game


 
Fair enough.

btw. why do I keep seeing the term 'groked' around the internetz these days - it's as if '60s literature has suddenly been noticed, that term was coined 50 years ago and never made it into general parlance for good reason!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2012)

Skyrim. Have you got the Dawnguard DLC? I'm considering a new install of my game and a fresh start with my mods, because I've started getting the odd CTD. Installing all the mods and starting a new game is half the fun


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2012)

Alpha Protocol. It's shit, but in a good way. I like it. I hear it's harder and buggier on the PC though.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Alpha Protocol. It's shit, but in a good way. I like it. I hear it's harder and buggier on the PC though.


 
I never could get the mouse to work properly on PC, I'd suggest if Shippy gives it a go trying it with an xbox controller (or has a proper good scour of the internet, there may now be community made patches that address the issue) - I didn't try a controller for very long (because I have arthritis in my thumb joints I can't use one) but the problems I had playing the game I am pretty sure stemmed from using kb+m. It's the only game I've ever bought and not been able to play at all, I'd love to give it a go but it just wasn't happening for me, couldn't aim, couldn't do the mini-games, just cos of issues with the mouse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2012)

Epona said:


> I never could get the mouse to work properly on PC, I'd suggest if Shippy gives it a go trying it with an xbox controller (or has a proper good scour of the internet, there may now be community made patches that address the issue) - I didn't try a controller for very long (because I have arthritis in my thumb joints I can't use one) but the problems I had playing the game I am pretty sure stemmed from using kb+m. It's the only game I've ever bought and not been able to play at all, I'd love to give it a go but it just wasn't happening for me, couldn't aim, couldn't do the mini-games, just cos of issues with the mouse.


 
It's not just you. I know someone else who played it on PC. They found the controls infuriating. They persevered, and ended up enjoying it a lot and played it twice, I think. But certainly if you've already got some problems with control systems then it's a game that really doesn't make it easy for people, sadly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2012)

as for grokking... well i am a sci-fi nerd...  as  for other... duuno

i do think i should  give skyrim anothe rgo.

i do think i need to give  other less time sink games a go  because  often i just  don't have the  large chunks of time i'd want to spend on a deep experiance


----------



## golightly (Nov 10, 2012)

The trouble with buying stuff on Steam is that it's far too easy.  There's very little to stop an impulse buy.


----------



## agricola (Nov 12, 2012)

The multiplayer-only Napoleonic War DLC for Warband. It is illuminating, fun and downright odd, given that you can play the entire game as a musician, if such things take your fancy.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 12, 2012)

'Grok' has been common in internet usage amongst programmers for ages. Perhaps the seeming increase in usage is due to there being more programmers and/or coming into contact with more programmers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2012)

Beat the beat.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 26, 2012)

Go and play more Tropico 3


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2012)

never got that to run


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2012)

on my to play list ( ie ones i have 'got' but not got to play yet )

black ops 2
darksiders 2
need for speed most wanted
assassins creed 3
hitman absolution ( well ive just started it )
xcom
medal of honour warfucker

games ive started but need to finish

borderlands 2
diablo 3
tryst
deus ex ( the new one )

im sure there are more in the list  
and im sure there are more but cant think off the top of my list.

But the game i really want to play and leave the rest til after?

Far cry 3

that list should keep me going through the winter til march when it starts all over again with GTA V


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2012)

Farmville


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2012)

poker


----------

